# Before After



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hello!

Please post pictures of your horses - if you want - that shows the change in their development. This can be either under saddle, or the horse themselves in their appearance. I thought it would be nice to see a thread like this ^^


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my arab cross, Stella before:
















And a year later:

















A couple of weeks ago:


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Nova when I first got her on May 31, 2010










Nova about a month ago:


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a dramatic difference, especially with Nova!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

from nov 2009 to now...

Chubby William















Not so chubby


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Speedy, sorry to say, but he looks too skinny now. His backbone is sticking up, and he has too many ribs showing. He looks like he could use some extra food. Sorry!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is Denny from back in the day. I think he was 7 that year









And here he is now at 16 (though the pic was taken last year).









This is Dobe when he came home as a 3 year old


















And here he is now at 8.


















Those are really the only 2 horses that have made much of a physical transformation.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

1st picture Sammy when I got him. 12-1300lbs yikes! Bad feet and no manners
2nd and 3rd pictures Sammy yesterday 1500lbs still working on muscle and another minimum 300-400lbs but his feet are in the fixing, he's balanced, he has manners and is great under saddle and he's my big baby boy now.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow guys! All your horses are looking so good! 


First pic is of Nico the day I brought him home. Fat and lackluster appearance. 


















And here he is...shiny...down 200# and sassy! LOL


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Corinowalk, now that's a good transformation of a horse losing weight!! He looks perfect now!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I made this the other day, I guess it's a good time to show it off!

These are Jax back in March when I adopted him. He was really lame, couldn't be ridden and had a terrible cough that our vet worried was heaves. You can see how his feet were turned in and he had been forgotten for a year and was sort of shut down because of it.










And these were taken very recently, within the last few weeks 

He has come out of his shell, opened up and has developed this amazing, opinionated personality. Such a difference good food, daily attention and exercise and proper hoof care can make!

Seriously... I brought my roommate out to take photos of him when I first got him and she was sort of unimpressed. I mean.. sure he was a horse but... nothing special. Now! We can't go anywhere without being stopped and complimented and he blows everyone away!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh boy he is a stunner!

mliponoga-Oh yes...I always start off with fatties. Then after carrying my 'not light' booty around, they loose weight fast! Its like weight training! LOL I guess that is one advantage to being plus sized!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my 23 year old Quarter horse mare Pesky.
Click to enlarge>
When we got her about a year ago.


And this summer.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Deerly, that was one awesome transformation!! He looks like a whole new horse that has been renewed. He also looks so much happier!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My horse was massively overweight from really rich grass and being out of work due to a hip injury.

Last September i brought him back into work, he hadn't been ridden for almost 2 years at that point.

The first photo is of him at the end of last summer; he looks like a pregnant mare (he's the black one of the right):









He had fat everywhere









After almost a year of work and 250lbs in weight lost this is him now:









He's healthier, happier, calmer and has been doing well in his retraining under saddle.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Wow. Amazing transformation on all of the horses ><


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is Cricket the day I got her. Skinny, abused, not trained, and her feet were ridiculously awful. 


















And here she is now. Healthy, being trained, and trusting and respecting me like she should.


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I will have to try and find some pictures of our yearling filly "cleo", when she came to us she had a huge gash and was under weight, she came with another filly "ferggie" and she was worse, so skinny, bad feet due to malnurishment and worms.. he coat looked like a sheeps, you couldnt even brush it!! i had to buy them I couldn't send them back with that lady! i dont think i have any pics of ferggie before we clipped her but ill look! They both look waaaaaay better. lol I'm new here so i will have to try and figure out how to post pics 

BTW everyones horses look get


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> Deerly, that was one awesome transformation!! He looks like a whole new horse that has been renewed. He also looks so much happier!


Thank you so much! That means the world to me! He's a completely different horse inside and out!

I love this thread and seeing all these transformations! Such lucky horses to find themselves with such dedicated owners!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I always love to show off my guy because we were all so amazed by his transformation.

This is Kainne before (all the first week or two that I had him)
He has a very passive personality and is a very hard-keeper. He was tossed out in pasture with a lot of horses and pretty much forgotten about.


























This is Kainne now, over a year later, completely spoiled:
























Working with his hopefully probably future owner








Kainne and me









Sorry, kind of a lot of pictures, I'm just so proud of him


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Absolutely amazing Rockypony!! His buttocks bone definately won't poke your eye out anymore!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

This is Lateks. When I started with him in 2007 I thought what he needs is just change in his eating habits but I never thought there would be so much more. I also made a training program for him and had a vet check done (all was okey). But what changed him most was the communication. He loves to get attention and sweets. Since he was for sale all along I think that's what made me work harder to get him a new loving family.

So that's Late at 2007 after we had worked about a month. 




















This is in 2008 March when I let another rider try Late.









This is 2008 September - the change has been amazing for us!
That's made after we had some possible buyers trying him out.









And that's the last ride still in my posession November 2008.
At that point I loved everything about this horse. 
Sad to see him go but...









..the family he got was the best!
Late in his new home about a month after selling him.









And Late with his new rider. They look fantastic!
Summer 2009.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow such great improvements! It is so nice to see what some good care can do.

Rather than repost all these pics I am postin the link to a thread I made a while back of my mare.
It is interesting to see how she has changed. I suppose I can try to get a picture of her in the next few days but it is always hard to get someone to take a good photo for me.
Here is the Link
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/how-does-she-look-health-wieght-59295/

She had surgery in march of this year. The 3rd picture I believe was taken shortly after that.
She is doing well and working undersaddle now.
Halfpass


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Knaagdier said:


> Absolutely amazing Rockypony!! His buttocks bone definately won't poke your eye out anymore!


Thank you! :lol: My thoughts exactly!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres Chick. The first pick was taken the end of this march, a day after I got her. The second was taken about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, beautiful girl!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my gelding Romeo the day before I bought him in 2008. He was like 300 pounds overweight, no manners, and just a mean horse lol. He had been just left out in the field for about a year, and then I got on him and he was a BRAT! 








In this pic he was about to try and get me off by running me up a snow hill...:twistedI stayed on)
















^Still being a jerk
And here is my lovey boy now
He still has attitude, but he is much more willing now. My friend and I joke about how Romeo can switch to his "revers" so fast if he wants a horse out of his way, but not under saddle lol.
Actually this is from last summer








Here he is at our fair 2010


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Uhmm Speedy - you went backwards I am afraid, you're boy looked great "before" (just fine actually) and he is way to thin now....

_*What a lovely set of transformations  Great job to all!*_

Clydesdale colt before:









And After:












Mini mare before:









Mini mare after!












One more to share... QH mare before:









And already a few weeks later


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

oh gosh we were both gross
i'm probably 12 and he's 2
basically comet was tossed in a field not touched for two years
poor horse didn't even know what hay or grain was and ran from humans

























now, i'm 20 and he's 10


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Brilliant jobs everyone! All of these horses have come such a long way! 

Not the most flattering shot, but this is Scout a couple of days after I bought him... May of '09. 14.1 hands, QH/Pony cross (my guess), 8 years old (also my guess), green broke. Underweight, no muscle, chunks of mane missing, half-shedded out, and filthy. Love @ first sight. :lol:











Probably our second ride or so... taking things slow and easy, feeling each other out, and starting to rebuild some muscle.











Early July '09. He's clean, I'm filthy, but he's already looking a lot better!











Late July '09, our first and only show so far, 4-H G&S. He has a butt and the ribs are vanishing!! 











August '09. He's getting a bit chubby for my liking here, actually. Ignore me... this is the point I decided that my eq was taking a crap and started really getting down on my bad habits... 











These last two are from late March '10, both of us madly out of shape from the winter. Unfortunately I don't have any more recent, but we seem to have skipped that "fat stage" of last summer, and we're both learning to carry ourselves better. 

















Sorry, huge pic overload. Just tried to edit and resize, but my computer hates me today, lol.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im sorry Speedy your horse looked more healthy chubby. Perhaps a little more grain?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> Im sorry Speedy your horse looked more healthy chubby. Perhaps a little more grain?


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

August 18th 2009

16.2 850 pound American Saddlebred










August 19th 2010


----------

